# المواد الإباحية



## amselim (26 مايو 2009)

عزيزي القارئ..  هذا المقال يهمك إذا كنت: شاب أو شابة، أعزب أو متزوج، زوج أو زوجة، مراهق أو أب لمراهق، مراهقة أو أم لمراهقة، خادم في مجال الشباب أو في مجال الأسرة.

هذا لأن الكل اليوم، أضحى يعاني بشدة من تلك الهجمة الشيطانية الشرسة.  هجمة تبغي الإطاحة بنقاوتنا وقداستنا، وتدنيس ضمائرنا وعقولنا، وهدم أطفالنا وأسرنا، بل وإيقاعنا تحت دينونة الله العادلة.  وعلى الرغم من أن الإحصائيات تؤكد على أن كل الأعمار تعاني من هذا الطوفان الدنس، إلا أن الخطر الأكبر، والمعاناة الأعظم، هي من نصيب شبابنا صغار السن من الجنسين.  وهذا يرجع ليس فقط لكون هذا الوبإ يقتنصهم مبكِّرًا ليقطف زهرة أعمارهم ويدهسها.  لكن بالأكثر لكونهم معرَّضين له أكثر من غيرهم.  فالحياة المعاصرة جعلتهم أكثر منا استعمالاً للتكنولوجيا بصفة عامة، وبالتالي صاروا معرَّضين أكثر من غيرهم لما أسميه بالوسائط الإباحية ، والتي من خلالها يصل إليهم الشيطان بمختلف أشكال المواد الإباحية ، أو ما يسمى بالإنجليزية: "البورنوجرافي ".  فالأمر لم يعُد - كما كان في الماضي القريب - صعب المنال، حيث كان تجارة خطرة يقوم بها بعض المهربين المحترفين لتهريب بعض المجلات أو بعض الأفلام.  لقد صار الآن بضغطة واحدة على فأرة الكومبيوتر يرى الشاب ما يشاء، بل ويطبع، ما يشاء!  هذا بالإضافة إلى المرئي والمسموع المتوفر في كل وقت دون أن يكلِّفه سوى ضغطة زر واحدة فقط لا غير!

فمئات القنوات الفضائية تكرست لهذا الغرض!  وإذا أفلت شبابنا من الفضائيات فكيف ينجون من الإنترنت، وقد أصبح لا مفر من التواجد على شطئانها بل والإبحار في غمارها؟  هذه الشبكة العنكبوتية المخيفة، والتي لا تكف عن إغراء مستخدميها بالدخول على المواقع الإباحية التي تحتويها، من خلال مباغتتهم بصور رديئة رغما عن إرادتهم.  وإذا استحال الدخول على هذه المواقع في البيت، يدفع إبليس الشباب إلى ”السيبركافيه“.  وإذا ذهبوا إلى المدرسة أو الجامعة، فهناك تلاحقهم أحاديث الطلبة السفهاء عن الجديد والغريب في هذا المجال.  أضف إلى هذا كله، طبيعة مرحلة المراهقة التي فيها يتعمق حب الاستطلاع، والتي تندفع نحو الاستقلال والتمرد، وتجنح لمعرفة كل ما هو جديد وغريب.

وعلينا أن ندرك أنه مهما كانت مقاومة شبابنا لتلك الهجمة الشيطانية كبيرة وقوية، فإن شراسة الهجمة أقوى من الإمكانيات الروحية والأخلاقية لكثيرين منهم.  لذلك سقط الكثيرون منهم، دون علم آبائهم وأمهاتهم، كضحايا لها.  وهذا، من جانب، يحتِّم علينا كأباء، وكمسؤولين عن خدمتهم، أن نستفيق من نومنا، وأن ننتفض لمواجهة هذا الخطر الذي يدهمهم، وأن لا يكون موقفنا هو مجرد الاشمئزاز أو الاستذناب والإدانة لهم.  بل علينا، بالإضافة إلى الصلاة والصوم من أجلهم، أن نتخذ كل الإجراءات والاحتياطات لحماية أنفسنا وحمايتهم، بل وعلينا أن نتسلح بكل الوسائل والمواد الروحية والعلمية والتربوية، لمساعدتهم على الهروب من هذا الخطر.  مع تأكيدي الشديد على أن هذا الخطر لن يقل، بل سيزداد بجنون في الأيام القادمة.  ومن الجانب الآخر، على الشباب أنفسهم أن يدركوا خطورة الموقف، فلا يلعبوا بالنار مستهترين بنتائجها، بل أن يصرخوا طالبين العون من الرب أولاً، ومن الأهل والمسؤولين في الكنيسة ثانيًا.  وحتمًا سيرتِّب الرب لهم من يساعدهم.  لكنني أحذرهم بشدة من أن يستسلموا، أو ينكروا؛ لأنهم هكذا يحكمون بالدمار على أنفسهم.  

ولا أخفي على قارئي العزيز، أنه لم يكن من السهل عليَّ البحث والخوض في غمار هذا الموضوع للكتابة عنه.  لكنني تحملت عناء الكتابة فيه بسبب ما رأيته من دموع صادقة تسكبها نفوس محطمة، بل وما شاهدته من بيوت اهتزت دعائمها بشدة بسبب هذا الوباء المنتشر.  ولو كان الأمر توقف عند حدود غير المؤمنين لكنت اكتفيت بتوجيه رسالة الخلاص لهم، فالمخلِّص قادر على تحريرهم من عبودية الخطية بصفة عامة، ومن هذه الخطية بصفة خاصة.  لكن الواقع يقول أن الوبأ، للأسف الشديد، قد أصاب أولاد الله الحقيقيين!  فعطَّل خدمة من عطَّل، وحطَّم نفسية من حطَّم، وأصاب العلاقات العائلية في مقتل.  ومن هنا، كان من المحتِّم علينا المصارحة والتصدّي.  
وإني أصلي أن يكون هذا المقال قطرة من غيث لمساعدة الشباب والأهل والمسؤولين، في مواجهة هذا الخطر.  

أصلي أن يثقل الرب على كثيرين من الكتاب والمسؤولين المسيحيين الناطقين بالعربية لكي يجروا الدراسات على أفراد كنائسنا، لاكتشاف حجم انتشار الوبإ، وأن يتكاتف الجميع لابتكار وسائل الوقاية والعلاج.

ولتكن مساهمتي المتواضعة من خلال نقاط ثلاثة:

التبصير: سأحاول أن أوضِّح حجم هذا الخطر، وطبيعة الأخطار المحدقة بمن يسقط فيه.  
التشخيص: سأحاول أن أساعد الأهل على الاكتشاف المبكِّر إن كان أحد أفراد الأسرة، كبيرًا كان أم صغيرًا، ذكرًا أم أنثى، قد سقط في هذا الفخ. 
العلاج: وفيه أقدِّم بعض النصائح التي تساعد على الإفلات من هذا الفخ والهروب منه.
أولا: التبصير 

حجم الخطر
لكي نعلم شيئًا عن حجم الخطر لا بد أن نعرف مدى انتشار الوبإ، والذي سيدلّنا أيضًا على حجم مجهود العدو في تلك الهجمة، والذي إذا قارناه بحجم مجهودنا نحن في مواجهته؛ حتمًا سوف نخجل.  لذلك تأمّل معي عزيزي القارئ الإحصائية التالية :

في كل ثانية ينفق العالم 3075.64  دولار على إنتاج وتوزيع المواد الإباحية!  أي حوالي 97 مليار دولار في السنة!! 
في كل ثانية يوجد في العالم 28258 شخص يرون شيئًا إباحيًا، وهذا العدد الرهيب هم فقط الذين يرون على شبكة الإنترنت وليس من خلال وسائط أخرى كالفضائيات وال DVDs وغيرها!  
في كل 39 دقيقة ينتج العالم فيلمًا إباحيًا جديدًا! 
توجد على شبكة الإنترنت 420 مليون صفحة إباحية!  
في نهاية كل يوم تكون محصّلة عمليات البحث عن المواد الإباحية هي 68 مليون عملية وهي تمثل 25% من كل عمليات البحث التي تجري على الشبكة! 
في كل يوم يرسل الناس بعضهم لبعض 2500 مليون رسالة إلكترونية تحتوي على مادة إباحية! 
35% من مجمل ما يتم تنزيله من على شبكة الإنترنت يوميًا هو لمواد إباحية! 
كل يوم تجري 116000 عملية بحث عن مواقع تقدم مواد إباحية لمدمني ممارسة الجنس مع الأطفال الصغار!! 
يوجد على الشبكة مائة ألف موقع محرَّم قانونًا يقدِّم صورًا وأفلامًا تشبع نهم تلك الوحوش التي تبغي ممارسة الجنس مع الأطفال!! 
عدد زوار المواقع الإباحية كل شهر هو 72 مليون شخص!! 
42.7% من مستخدمي الشبكة يزورون المواقع الإباحية! 
أما أشد ما يؤلم، فهو هذا الخبر الصادر من مؤسسة جوجل، أن المصريين هم أكثر شعوب العالم كتابة لكلمة ”SEX“ على مؤشر بحث جوجل.  وثالث شعب على مستوى العالم يكتبها على الشبكة بصفة عامة!!
هذه الإحصائيات المرعبة تُقلق بشدة الدول المتقدمة، فهم إذ يدركون هول النتائج النفسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية التي ستلحق بشعوبهم من وراء إدمان المواد الإباحية، يجتهدون بشدة في البحث عن حلول.  وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر، هناك دراسة أُجريت على مواطني الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كشفت عن أن 10% من البالغين من الجنسين قد وصلوا إلى مرحلة الإدمان للبورنو بنسبة 72% رجال و28% نساء.  ولهذا لجأت الحكومة لتكوين مجلسًا وطنيًا من مستشارين وعلماء لمكافحة إدمان البورنو اسمه: National Council on Sexual Addiction and Compulsivity.  وقد أعلنت الواشنطن تيمز مؤخَّرًا أن هذا المجلس أقرّ بأن عدد الأمريكيين الذين يحتاجون إلى علاج عاجل يصل إلى 2مليون شخص!!

واليوم، وأنا أستعرض هذه الإحصائيات وما على شاكلتها، وأرى هلع العالم من أثار هذا الوبإ، أتذكَّر، بابتسامة ساخرة، لكن بقلب حزين مكسور، مقولة أحد الرجال الأشرار ألا وهو Hugh Hefner، صاحب مجلة البلاي بوى الشهيرة، الذي قال منذ حوالي خمسين سنة عندما أصدر مجلته الرديئة: ”إن غايتي من وراء إصدار هذه المجلة هو تحرير مجتمعنا من تابوهات  الجنس التي تسوده في أيامنا هذه“!!

أليس هذا هو نفس صوت الحية القديمة، التي تقترب من الإنسان البائس وفي يديها خيوط ناعمة لامعة، تنسج منها حبلاً غليظا قويًا، وعلى وجهها ابتسامة صفراء ماكرة، تقترب منه وهي تغني له بصوت عذب أجمل أغاني الحرية، لتقنعه بأن هذا الحبل الغليظ المتين ليس هو سوى حبل إنقاذه وتحريره من كآبة الملل واللامعنى!  فيسلمها البائس يديه، ليكتشف بعد فوات الآوان أن الحبل ليس حبل إنقاذ بل هو أقسى قيد للعبودية، وأنه ليس حبل خروج من حفرة الملل بل هو حبل إسقاط في هوة الضياع والهلاك الأبدي، والتي يهوي إليها البائس على موسيقى ضحكاتها وقهقهاتها المجلجلة ابتهاجًا بساذج جاهل جديد قد نجحت في أسرِه.

وعندما أذكر كلمات هذا الرجل الشرير، أجد كلمات الرسول بطرس ترن في آذاني وهو يقول: «يَخْدَعُونَ بِشَهَوَاتِ الْجَسَدِ فِي الدَّعَارَةِ، مَنْ هَرَبَ قَلِيلاً مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَسِيرُونَ فِي الضَّلاَلِ، وَاعِدِينَ إِيَّاهُمْ بِالْحُرِّيَّةِ، وَهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ عَبِيدُ الْفَسَادِ.  لأَنَّ مَا انْغَلَبَ مِنْهُ أَحَدٌ، فَهُوَ لَهُ مُسْتَعْبَدٌ أَيْضًا» (2بط2: 18، 19).
أولا: التبصير 

حجم الخطر
لكي نعلم شيئًا عن حجم الخطر لا بد أن نعرف مدى انتشار الوبإ، والذي سيدلّنا أيضًا على حجم مجهود العدو في تلك الهجمة، والذي إذا قارناه بحجم مجهودنا نحن في مواجهته؛ حتمًا سوف نخجل.  لذلك تأمّل معي عزيزي القارئ الإحصائية التالية :

في كل ثانية ينفق العالم 3075.64  دولار على إنتاج وتوزيع المواد الإباحية!  أي حوالي 97 مليار دولار في السنة!! 
في كل ثانية يوجد في العالم 28258 شخص يرون شيئًا إباحيًا، وهذا العدد الرهيب هم فقط الذين يرون على شبكة الإنترنت وليس من خلال وسائط أخرى كالفضائيات وال DVDs وغيرها!  
في كل 39 دقيقة ينتج العالم فيلمًا إباحيًا جديدًا! 
توجد على شبكة الإنترنت 420 مليون صفحة إباحية!  
في نهاية كل يوم تكون محصّلة عمليات البحث عن المواد الإباحية هي 68 مليون عملية وهي تمثل 25% من كل عمليات البحث التي تجري على الشبكة! 
في كل يوم يرسل الناس بعضهم لبعض 2500 مليون رسالة إلكترونية تحتوي على مادة إباحية! 
35% من مجمل ما يتم تنزيله من على شبكة الإنترنت يوميًا هو لمواد إباحية! 
كل يوم تجري 116000 عملية بحث عن مواقع تقدم مواد إباحية لمدمني ممارسة الجنس مع الأطفال الصغار!! 
يوجد على الشبكة مائة ألف موقع محرَّم قانونًا يقدِّم صورًا وأفلامًا تشبع نهم تلك الوحوش التي تبغي ممارسة الجنس مع الأطفال!! 
عدد زوار المواقع الإباحية كل شهر هو 72 مليون شخص!! 
42.7% من مستخدمي الشبكة يزورون المواقع الإباحية! 
أما أشد ما يؤلم، فهو هذا الخبر الصادر من مؤسسة جوجل، أن المصريين هم أكثر شعوب العالم كتابة لكلمة ”SEX“ على مؤشر بحث جوجل.  وثالث شعب على مستوى العالم يكتبها على الشبكة بصفة عامة!!
هذه الإحصائيات المرعبة تُقلق بشدة الدول المتقدمة، فهم إذ يدركون هول النتائج النفسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية التي ستلحق بشعوبهم من وراء إدمان المواد الإباحية، يجتهدون بشدة في البحث عن حلول.  وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر، هناك دراسة أُجريت على مواطني الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كشفت عن أن 10% من البالغين من الجنسين قد وصلوا إلى مرحلة الإدمان للبورنو بنسبة 72% رجال و28% نساء.  ولهذا لجأت الحكومة لتكوين مجلسًا وطنيًا من مستشارين وعلماء لمكافحة إدمان البورنو اسمه: National Council on Sexual Addiction and Compulsivity.  وقد أعلنت الواشنطن تيمز مؤخَّرًا أن هذا المجلس أقرّ بأن عدد الأمريكيين الذين يحتاجون إلى علاج عاجل يصل إلى 2مليون شخص!!

واليوم، وأنا أستعرض هذه الإحصائيات وما على شاكلتها، وأرى هلع العالم من أثار هذا الوبإ، أتذكَّر، بابتسامة ساخرة، لكن بقلب حزين مكسور، مقولة أحد الرجال الأشرار ألا وهو Hugh Hefner، صاحب مجلة البلاي بوى الشهيرة، الذي قال منذ حوالي خمسين سنة عندما أصدر مجلته الرديئة: ”إن غايتي من وراء إصدار هذه المجلة هو تحرير مجتمعنا من تابوهات  الجنس التي تسوده في أيامنا هذه“!!

أليس هذا هو نفس صوت الحية القديمة، التي تقترب من الإنسان البائس وفي يديها خيوط ناعمة لامعة، تنسج منها حبلاً غليظا قويًا، وعلى وجهها ابتسامة صفراء ماكرة، تقترب منه وهي تغني له بصوت عذب أجمل أغاني الحرية، لتقنعه بأن هذا الحبل الغليظ المتين ليس هو سوى حبل إنقاذه وتحريره من كآبة الملل واللامعنى!  فيسلمها البائس يديه، ليكتشف بعد فوات الآوان أن الحبل ليس حبل إنقاذ بل هو أقسى قيد للعبودية، وأنه ليس حبل خروج من حفرة الملل بل هو حبل إسقاط في هوة الضياع والهلاك الأبدي، والتي يهوي إليها البائس على موسيقى ضحكاتها وقهقهاتها المجلجلة ابتهاجًا بساذج جاهل جديد قد نجحت في أسرِه.

وعندما أذكر كلمات هذا الرجل الشرير، أجد كلمات الرسول بطرس ترن في آذاني وهو يقول: «يَخْدَعُونَ بِشَهَوَاتِ الْجَسَدِ فِي الدَّعَارَةِ، مَنْ هَرَبَ قَلِيلاً مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَسِيرُونَ فِي الضَّلاَلِ، وَاعِدِينَ إِيَّاهُمْ بِالْحُرِّيَّةِ، وَهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ عَبِيدُ الْفَسَادِ.  لأَنَّ مَا انْغَلَبَ مِنْهُ أَحَدٌ، فَهُوَ لَهُ مُسْتَعْبَدٌ أَيْضًا» (2بط2: 18، 19).
طبيعة الأخطار

يمكنني حصر الأخطار الرئيسة في اتجاهات ثلاث:

أخطار روحية أخلاقية 
أخطار نفسية اجتماعية 
أخطار جسدية مادية
1- الأخطار الروحية الأخلاقية
هل البورنو عمل لا أخلاقي، وخطية توقعنا تحت دينونة الله؟
ربما تتعجب، عزيزي القارئ، من هذا السؤال وتقول: وهل هناك من يقول غير هذا؟
أقول: مع الأسف الشديد قد سمعت هذا السؤال من أكثر من شخص!  وكل منهم يسوق حججًا هزيلة سخيفة، لدرجة أن البعض منهم اعتبره علاجًا!!  ولا عجب؛ فالطبيعة الفاسدة اعتادت على مثل هذا الأسلوب الملتوي في تبرير الخطإ بمختلف الوسائل والسبل.  

ولكي نغلق الباب أمام مثل هذه المحاولة الباطلة، وكذلك لكي يتسلح ذهن وضمير المؤمن الحقيقي ضدها، أقول هي شرٌ، وسأكتفي بعشرة أسباب فقط:

إنها زنى طبقا لقول الرب في متى5: 28 «إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه».  وهل من المعقول أن يشاهد شخص هذه المواد دون أن يشتهي؟! 
إنها بحث عن الإستثارة الجنسية واللذة اللاحقة لها بطريق غير طبيعي، وهكذ يصبح الشخص من هؤلاء المكتوب عنهم محبين للذَّات دون محبة لله (2تي3: 4). 
 إنها مشاركة صريحة وواضحة فيما نهى عنه الكتاب في أفسس5: 3 «أما الزنا وكل نجاسة أو طمع فلا يسمَّ بينكم كما يليق بقديسين ولا القباحة ولا كلام السفاهة والهزل التي لا تليق».  مع ملاحظة أن كلمة الزنا هي باليونانية ”بورنيا“ والتي منها جاءت كلمة ”بورنو“.  كما أن القباحة تشير هنا إلى الكلام الجنسي.  والرسول في هذه العبارات يتقدم في النهي إلى ما هو أبعد من مجرد النهي عن الفعل، لأن هذا كان قد فعله في 4: 17-20، لكنه هنا ينهى عن مجرد ذكرها أو تسميتها؛ فما بالك بمشاهدتها؟

هذا الفعل الشائن يتعارض تماما مع قول الرسول في كولوسي3: 17 «وكل ما عملتم بقول أو فعل، فاعملوا الكل باسم الرب يسوع، شاكرين الله الآب به»؛ فهل هذا العمل الشائن يمكن عمله باسم المسيح؟ 
هذا العمل يتعارض تمامًا مع الروح القدس الساكن فينا، والذي أوصانا الرب من جهته أن لا نحزنه (أف4: 30).  كما أنه يخرج الشخص تمامًا من مجال عمل الروح القدس، فيصبح سالكًا بحسب الجسد، وغير نافع بالمرة للسيد (رو8: 5-9؛ 2تي2: 21، 22). 
هذا العمل يستثير الجهاز الجنسي فوق طاقته، ويؤثِّر على كيمياء المخ وهرمونات الغدد، وهذا عبث بالجسد الذي هو ليس ملكًا لنا، والذي علينا أن نمجد الله فيه (1كو6: 19، 20)، والذي أيضًا يوصينا الكتاب من جهته أن نقتنيه بقداسة وكرامة (1تس4: 4)، بل ونقدمه ذبيحة مقدسة لله (رو12: 1). 
هذا العمل يحقِّق اللذة الجنسية بعيدًا عن مجالها الطبيعي الوحيد الذي حدّده الرب لها وصنعها من أجله، ألا وهو مع شريك الحياة.  فلذلك هو تعميق لأنانية الشخص، وترسيخ لفكر شرير هو البحث عن المتعة دون التفكير في حقوق الآخر.  وهذا يجعل الشخص غير كفء للزواج إن كان لم يتزوج بعد، ويحطم زواجه إن كان متزوجا (1كو7: 3-6). 
من يزور هذه المواقع، أو يشاهد هذه المواد، يقدِّم خدمة لمن صنعوها، وبالتالي هو يضع يده في يد إبليس، المنتج الحقيقي لكل هذه المواد، وإن كان من يصادق العالم قد صار عدوًا لله (يع4: 4) فماذا يكون من يصادق إبليس؟! 
الطب النفسي يؤكد أن مشاهدة هذه المواد تقود إلى الإدمان (كما سنوضح لاحقًا) والإدمان عبودية وخطية ونقض صحيح لقول الكتاب في 1كورنثوس6: 12 ورومية 6: 12. 
هذا الفعل – ببساطة - هو فعل شاذ، وخروج عن المألوف، فليس من الطبيعي أن يرى إنسان شخص آخر عارٍ في وضع جنسي.  وبالتالي هو فعل لا يليق (1كو6: 12).  كما أنه يُفعَل في الخفاء، ويجلب الخجل لصاحبه؛ لذا فهو من خفايا الخزي التي علينا أن نرفضها (2كو4: 2)، وبالتالي فعله هو نقض سافر لقول الكتاب في هذه المواضع المشار إليها.  
ما الذي يدفع الإنسان بصفة عامة إلى هذه الخطية؟
أعتقد أن هناك ثلاثة أسباب على الأقل:

أولاً: الطبيعة البشرية
وقد فسدت بسكنى الخطية فيها، صارت تدفع صاحبها لهذه الخطية من خلال التشوهات التي حدثت فيها، مثل:

عشق اللذة المسروقة، وسرعة الملل من اللذة المشروعة، «المياه المسروقة حلوة وخبز الخفية لذيذ» (أم9: 17). 
عشق الذات والعيشة من أجل ”الأنا“، تجعل الإنسان يستعمل الغريزة الجنسية في غير موضعها، ولغير غرضها الذي صممَّها الخالق الحكيم من أجله.  فهو قد صمَّمها لكي تشبع في الاتحاد مع الآخر، الذي هو شريك الحياة.  لكن الطبيعة الفاسدة تجعل صاحبها منكفئًا على ذاته، يعيش بطمع وأنانية فجة لإشباع رغبته والحصول على اللذة من أي طريق. 
عشق الإطلاع على المحرَّمات، كتعبير عن كبرياء القلب وتمرّده.  وقد كانت هذه الرغبة هي أول ما ظهر بعد السقوط في تكوين3.  
ثانيا: إبليس
 الروح النجس، وهو يبغي إحكام قبضته على البشر، لم يجد أفضل من الغريزة الجنسية لتكون هي حبله الذي يلفّه على رقابهم ويسحبهم منه وراءه كالثور إلى الذبح أو كالغبي إلى قيد القصاص (أم7: 22).

ثالثا: محبة المال
محبة المال كانت، وستظل، هي طاقة الإبداع لكل شرٍّ جديد!  وفي سبيل حبِّه والحصول عليه، تُداس كل القوانين الإلهية بالأقدام.  إنها فعلاً وحقًا كما قال عنها الكتاب: «أصل لكل الشرور» (1تي6: 10).

ولقد فاقت هذه التجارة اليوم تجارة السلاح وتجارة المخدرات!  إنها ليست بعشرات المليارات، بل بعشرات التريليونات، والبعض يؤكد أنها تخطت حاجز المائة وعشرين تريليون دولار!!  هؤلاء الفاسدون كوَّنوا إمبراطورية الشر والفساد لكي يجمعوا الأموال على ركام نفوس وأجساد الناس.  وفي رأيي أن من يشتري هو شريك في هذا الشر كمن يبيع.  

هل هناك أمثلة كتابية على دينونة الله لهذه الخطية؟  
إذا كنا اقتنعنا أنها خطية، فهناك حتمًا الدينونة.  والكتاب سجَّل لنا حادثة هامة ترينا كراهية الله لهذه الخطية ونتائجها المروعة:

ثانيًا: الأخطار النفسية والاجتماعية 

وسأورد لك، في صورة نقاط، بعضًا من النتائج النفسية والاجتماعية الأخرى، بالإضافة إلى كارثة الإدمان، والتي أجمع عليها الباحثون الذين قرأت لهم.  وقد انتقيت منها ما قد تأكدت بنفسي من صدقه من خلال ممارستي العملية:

الشعور المستمر بالذنب. 
فقدان الاحترام للذّات. 
الفشل في إقامة علاقات صحية وصحيحة في الحياة الواقعية، ولا سيما مع الجنس الآخر.  على سبيل المثال، يختزل الشاب الفتاة إلى مجرد جسد، وعندما يلتقيها يشرد خياله في جسدها متأثرًا بما سبق وشاهده، فيتوتر في حديثه وتعامله معها، ولا ينجح في إقامة حتى علاقة عمل سوية معها. 
تحطّم الزواج، وبالتالي كل ما يلحق به نتائج مروعة. 
البعض من حديثي الزواج، بحماقة، يظنون أن مثل تلك المشاهد قد تجعل علاقتهم الجسدية أفضل، وهنا يقول د. راندي ألكورن: ”البورنو قد يثيرك جنسيًا إذا شاهدته مع زوجتك، لكنه يحطم كل المعاني النفسية والروحية المرجوة من وراء العلاقة الزوجية الحميمة“.  
تكوين صورة مغلوطة ومشوَّهة تمامًا عن الجنس في ذهن المشاهد، وبالتالي عندما يأتي دور الممارسة الشرعية يكتشف أنها شيء مختلف تمامًا عن الصورة التي في ذهنه، فيُصاب بالإحباط، غير مدرك أن ما سبق ورآه لم يكن حقيقي بالمرة، بل هو من صنع أساتذة التصوير والمونتاج السينمائي. 
تقلِّل القدرة على التفكير المنطقي.  في جو الإثارة الجنسية البالغة، يتم تغييب العقل، من حيث القدرة على التمييز بين ما هو حقيقي وما هو زائف؛ الأمر الذي يستمر مع صاحبه من كثرة تكراره.  ويقول Laurie Hall مؤلف كتاب ”اهتمامات العقل“: ”إن التعرض لمدة عشرة دقائق فقط لمشاهد إباحية قادرة على تغيير منظوماتك الفكرية“!!  
تزيد من خطر الاندماج في أفعال عنيفة لا أخلاقية.  
تزيد من معدلات الجريمة ضد النساء والأطفال.  وهنا لا بد أن نذكر ما ذكره جيمس دوبسون عن حواره الذي أجراه مع أشهر سفاح عرفته الولايات المتحدة ألا وهو Ted Bundy،  قبل إعدامه بساعات، وكان هذا الرجل قد قتل خمسين امرأة وفتاة، وأكل لحم بعضهن.  عندما سأله د. دوبسون: ”هل تستحق الإعدام؟“  أجاب بأنه يستحق؛ لأنه يتحتم على المجتمع أن يحمي نفسه من أمثالي، لكن على المجتمع أيضًا أن يحمي نفسه من البورنوجرافي الذي سيصنع Ted Bundy آخر وآخر. 
تزيد من خطر الاندماج في ”البيدوفيليا“، وهي الرغبة الشديدة لممارسة الجنس مع الأطفال، وتعتبر من وجهة نظر الطب النفسي مرض نفسي يحتاج إلى علاج، لكنها في الحقيقة جريمة أخلاقية يعاقب عليها القانون هنا، وسيعاقبها الله بالدينونة الأبدية هناك. 
تزيد من خطر الاستغلال السيء التجاري للأطفال والمراهقين. 
تزيد من خطر تدمير كل شيء له قيمة باقية. 

ثالثا: الأخطار الجسدية والزمنية

هل يتأثر جسد الشخص من كثرة إطلاعه على المواد الإباحية؟  وهل يتأثر واقعه المهني والمادي من وراءها؟

الأثار الجنسية: لقد كون الله الجهاز التناسلي في الرجل أو المراة لغرض محدَّد بدقة، هو التوحد مع شريك الحياة وإنجاب النسل.  وهو جهاز حسّاس للغاية، تتحكم فيه مواد كيميائية، هي الهرمونات، التي تُفرز بحساب شديد التعقيد، وبكميات قليلة للغاية، لكنها كافية لتحقيق الغرض.  لكن ما يحدث عند التعرض للمواد الإباحية هو استثارة مبالغ فيها لهذا الجهاز الحساس، أكبر من طاقته، فتكون كمن يمدِّد ”ياي“ (سوستة) ويفرده أكثر من اللازم، فيفقد حساسيته ومرونته، ويفسد مع الوقت. 
القذف المبكر: واحدة من أكثر المشاكل شيوعًا في العلاقات الزوجية، وتؤدي إلى توترات نفسية وعائلية كثيرة.  وواحد من أسبابها، وليس السبب الوحيد، هو ممارسة العادة السرية، أو مشاهدة المواد الإباحية؛ لأن الشخص في هاتين الحالتين يريد أن يصل لقمة الإثارة بسرعة قبل أن يراه أحد، فيتكون عنده فعل شرطي بين المتعة الجنسية وسرعة القذف. 
توابع الإدمان: كلنا يعلم أن هناك تدهور صحي وعقلي ووظيفي ومالي يحدث لكل من يتعاطى المواد المخدرة، كذلك نؤكد أنها هي نفسها تحدث لمدمني تعاطي المواد الإباحية. 
الأمراض النفسجسمانية: وهي الأثار الجسمانية المختلفة الناجمة عن الشعور المستمر بالذنب، والشعور بفقدان القيمة، وعدم احترام الذات.  
ثانيًا: التشخيص

كيف يمكن لزوجة أو زوج أن يكتشف أن شريك الحياة يتعاطى هذه المواد الإباحية؟  أو كيف يمكن للأبوين اكتشاف أن ابنهما أو بنتهما تتعاطى هذه المواد من خلال الفضائيات أو الإنترنت؟

ابحث عن العلامات الآتية: 

إذا كان في البيت ”دِش“ ولاحظت الأسرة أن فردًأ منها يحرص أن يجلس أمام التليفزيون بعد نوم جميع من في البيت. 
إذا تغير سلوك أحد أفراد الأسرة فجأة، فصار يحرص على أن يبقى في البيت بمفرده عند خروج الجميع لحضور اجتماع أو زيارة عائلية، على سبيل المثال، ولم تكن هذه عادته من قبل. 
إذا تغير سلوك أحد أفراد الأسرة في تعامله مع جهاز الكومبيوتر، فصار يتوتر عند اقتراب أحد إليه، ويغير بسرعة ما كان يشاهده أو يسمعه أو يقرأه. 
إذا صار أحد افراد الأسرة يحاول أن يختلي مع الكومبيوتر في غرفته، بعيدًا عن الأعين، ويغلق بابه عليه، ويقضي وقتًا أطول معه.
كذلك هناك بعض الأسئلة التي أتوجه بها للزوجين، وللزوجات بصفة خاصة؛ إذ أن نسبة تعرض الرجال لهذه المصيبة أكثر:

هل حدث فتور فجائي في الحياة الروحية لشريك الحياة؟ 
هل أصبح زوجك فجأة أقل رومانسية تجاهك؟ 
هل فقد، أو فقدت، الرغبة في العلاقة الزوجية الحميمة؟ 
هل صار يشتكي فجأة من عدم تمكنه من النوم الجيد أثناء الليل؟ 
هل أصبح شريك الحياة يقضي ساعات على الإنترنت في الليل أو في الصباح الباكر؟
لكي تتأكد أن هناك من أفراد العائلة من يدخل على المواقع الإباحية يمكنك أن تتَّبع الآتي:

أيَّما كان المتصفح المستخدم في تصفح الإنترنت (أشهر هذه المتصفحات: Internet Explorer, FireFox, Opera, Chrome)، يمكن معرفة المواقع التي تمت زياراتها لفترة شهر مضى على الأقل.  هذه الخاصية تسمى في المتصفح History، ويمكن الوصول إليها، في المتصفحات الأربعة، عن طريق ضغط زر ctrl وفي نفس الوقت حرف H. 
ستظهر الصفحات التي تم زيارتها مقسمة حسب تاريخ زيارتها.  اضغط على التاريخ ستظهر لك الصفحات التي تم زيارتها فيه. 
إذا اكتشفت أن أحدًا قد دخل على مواقع إباحية، وهي تظهر بوضوح من أسمائها، اكتب على الفور أسماء هذه المواقع وتاريخ الدخول عليها، ثم ابحث عن من الذي كان متواجدًا أمام الكمبيوتر في هذه المواقيت.  وكذلك لاحظ مدى تكرار الدخول على المواقع الإباحية لكي تعرف شدة الحالة. 
إذا وجدت الـ Histroy خالٍ تمامًا من أي صفحات؛ فاعلم أن واحدًا قد قام بمحو تاريخ المتصفح، وهي خاصية متاحة في جميع المتصفحات تحت مسمى delete private data، أو ما يشبه ذلك.  في هذه الحالة أيضًا ينبغي أن نشك، لأن محو التاريخ قد يعني محاولة لإخفاء شيء ما.  فعلينا المزيد من مراقبة السلوك على الإنترنت، وربما استخدام أحد البرامج التي تقع تحت مسمى Parental Control، وهي متوفرة على الشبكة.
ملاحظة هامة جدًا: بالطبع كل ما سبق يمكن أن يرجع لأسباب أخرى؛ فدعونا لا نتسرع في الحكم، لكن لنراقب الأمر، ونصلِّ، حتى يكشف الرب الحقيقة.  ولنكن كالمرأة الفاضلة التي تراقب طرق أهل بيتها (أم31: 27).  وإذا تأكّدنا من الشكوك، فعلينا أن نقضي وقتًا في الصوم والصلاة قبل أن نبدا خطوات العلاج.

ثالثًا: العلاج

أرجو أن يكون واضحًا أنني أكتب هذا العلاج لأولاد الله فقط، لسببين:

لأن الذي لم يولد من الله إلى الآن يحتاج إلى تحرير شامل من عبودية الخطية بصفة عامة، وليس من هذه الخطية فقط؛ وبالتالي إذا أنا انشغلت بعلاجه من هذا المرض وأهملت مسألة نواله الحياة الأبدية، أكون كطبيب جاهل يوجِّه كل اهتمامه لعلاج أحد أدوار البرد عند مريض مشرف على الموت بسبب مرض خطير آخر.  كما أن مصادر العلاج التي سأشير إليها ليست متوفرة لدى غير المولود من الله بسبب انفصاله عن الله؛ وبالتالي إذا حاولت علاجه أكون كطبيب غير حكيم يصف دواءً لمريض وهو يدرك أنه يستحيل الحصول عليه!  فما هي جدوى كتابته؟ 
من الجانب الآخر أكتب للمولود من الله لأنه سيفهم جيدًا ما سبق وقُلته عن خطورة هذا الوباء على حياته وعلى أسرته وعلى مستقبله الاجتماعي والروحي.  كما أنه يكره جدًا أن يكون الرب غير راضٍ عنه، ويخشى الوقوع تحت يده القوية.  كما أنه سيجتهد في طاعة ما سنقدِّمه من نصائح لأنه يتوق في أعماقه إلى الحرية التي سبق واختبرها وعاشها من قبل،  وفوق الكل هو يمتلك كل المصادر التي تساعده على الشفاء إذا هو أراد.
ومن المشجع في البداية أن أذكر لأولاد الله الراغبين بصدق في العلاج، ما قاله الكاتب المسيحي ذائع الصيت راندي ألكورن: ”إن تجنب هذه التجربة والنجاة من السقوط في فخها ممكن وأكيد بنسبة عالية جدَا“.  وقد قال هذا من واقع أبحاثه وتجربته مع كثيرين قد نالوا الشفاء.  إذًا يوجد دائمًا رجاء في المسيح.
وسأقدِّم العلاج في ثلاثة نقاط: المواجهة مع من سقط، الوقاية لمن يريد الحماية، العلاج لمن سقط.

أولا: المواجهة

إذا كانت المواجهة مع ابن أو ابنة: 

هناك مبدأ هام في علاج أي ابن أو ابنة من جهة أي خطية؛ ألا وهو أن نكون معه وفي صفه في مواجهة الخطية، لا أن نكون نحن والخطية عليه.  ولا بد من أن يشعر أولادنا بهذا من الصغر، وبالتالي فعند سقوطهم في الخطية لا يجدون صعوبة في اللجوء إلينا وطلب مساعدتنا، بدلاً من التفنن في الهروب منا ومحاولة خداعنا.

إذا تأكّدنا من العلامات السابق ذكرها، ومن خلال مراقبة للشخص وفحص الملفات، أن هناك سقوط في فخ هذه الخطية علينا الآتي:

قضاء بضعة أيام في الصلاة قبل مواجهته.  ويمكن أن يقوم بهذا العمل أحد الوالدين أو كلاهما، طبقا لنوعية شخصية شريك الحياة وحالته الروحية.  
يتم اختيار توقيت مناسب خالٍ من التوترات، ويتم الاقتراب بكل محبة للشاب أو الشابة لنذكِّره بهذا المبدإ: أننا دائما وأبدًا معه ضد الخطإ، ولن نكون أبدًا نحن والخطأ عليه.  
نصارحه بما عرفناه، ونخبره بأننا قد تأكدنا من ظنوننا دون أن نخبره بأدلتنا.  
نطلعه على هذا العدد من المجلة، ونقرأه معه ليعرف حجم الأخطار المترتبة على هذا الأمر، وليعرف - بصفة خاصة - غضب الله على من يفعلون هذا.  ويكفي أن نقرا له لاويين 20: 23 عندما يقول الرب: «لأنهم قد فعلوا كل هذه فكرهتهم».  
إذا كان غير مولود من الله، لا بد أن نشجِّعه على التوبة وطلب الخلاص.  
نخبره بأننا سنتخذ بعض الأجراءات العاجلة لحمايته، مثل وضع الكومبيوتر في مكان عام، وحق مراقبة جهازه الخاص إن كان لديه جهاز خاص به.  ويمكن سحبه منه لعدة أيام.  حق فحص تليفونه المحمول في أي وقت.  كل هذا بغرض حمايته من نفسه.
أما إذا كانت المواجهة مع شريك الحياة، فليكن الأمر كالآتي:  
ليس من الحكمة المواجهة المستعجلة، لكن اعمل، أو اعملي، خطة حكيمة للمواجهة، تبدأ بالصوم والصلاة لبضعة أيام.  
ثم اختر وقتًا مناسبًا، كأن تكونا وحدكما في البيت، أو تتناولان طعامًا معًا خارج المنزل في أحد المطاعم.  أي احرص على أن يكون الجو مهيَّأً نفسيًا. 
ثم كاشِفه بما اكتشفته، بصوت خفيض، وبدون لوم أو إدانة أو تعيير.  
بعد المكاشفة، أكِّد لشريك الحياة أن حبّك غير المشروط كما هو، ولم يتأثر بهذا الفعل.  وإذا كانت الزوجة هي التي تتحدث إلى زوجها، فعليها أن تؤكِّد له أن احترامها له لم يَقِلّ، وأنها تعرف أن كثير من الرجال يتعرضون لهذه التجربة، وأنها قامت بمسح كل شيء يتعلق بهذه الحادثة لكي لا يعرف الأولاد عنها شيئًا، وأنك تبغي من كل قلبك مساعدته لعبور هذه الأزمة.  
اطلع شريك الحياة على هذا المقال لتبصِّره بحجم غضب الله وبقية الأخطار المُحدقة بزواجكما وبأولادكما.
ثانيا الوقاية

إذا كنت قد تعرَّضت مرة أو مرتين لهذه الخطية، وتبغي من قلبك، كابن لله، حماية نفسك وعائلتك من نتائجها؛ فأرجوك فكِّر في الآتي واتبعه: 

امسك بورقة وقلم واحسب التكلفة الباهظة والمجنونة التي ستتكلفها - بناءً على ما قرأته في هذا المقال - إذا كنت عتيد أن تستمر في هذه الخطية. 
تذكّر روعة وجمال الشعور بالطهارة. 
تذكّر أنك ستكون أحد زبائن الفساد والانحلال. 
استدعِ، واستعمل معوناتك التي لك في المسيح. 
احرس قلبك وعقلك، وكن قاسيًا على نفسك في هذا التدريب الروحي الهام. 
اتخذ إجراءات صارمة وقاطعة ونهائية، لتجنب التجربة. 
تذكّر أن الله يراك دائمًا، وتذكّر عصا تأديبه لك كأب يحب أبناءه.  
تذكّر أنك أنت وعائلتك سوف تعيشون بمكافآت اختياراتك المقدسة، أو بنتائج اختياراتك الدنسة.
ثالثا: العلاج لمن سقط في هوة الإدمان

ابدأ بالحديث مع الله بخصوص هذا الأمر، واعترف لله بأنك فعلت هذا، على الرغم من كونك تعلم أنه يعلم. 
تمسك بمواعيد الكتاب التي تؤكد غفران الله لنا، إذا اعترفنا بخطايانا، على أساس دم المسيح الذي سُفك بسبب هذه الخطايا (1يو1: 9). 
قُم بإزالة ومسح أي شيء إباحي باقٍ على جهازك. 
إن أمكن مصارحة أحد الأبوين، أو شريك الحياة، فهذا محبَّب، بشرط أن يكون هذا الشخص على مستوى المسؤولية، وناضج يصلح للمساعدة. 
اجعل دخولك على الإنترنت في مكان يمكن مراقبته من أي شخص في البيت، واطلب - إن أمكن - من شريك حياتك أن يعمل كلمة مرور على الإنترنت بحيث لا يمكنك الدخول بدون أن يفتح هو لك. 
اطلب من فني القنوات الفضائية أن يشفِّر كل القنوات، ولا يفتح لك إلا القنوات التي تطلبها، ولا يعطيك مفتاح الشفرة.  ولا تطلب منه معرفة كيفية التشفير.  
ابتعد عن أي صداقات، أو أي أماكن، يمكن أن تتعرض فيها لهذه التجربة. 
ارتبط بمجموعة مؤمنين يمكِّنوا لك الدعم الروحي والعملي لمواجهة هذه التجربة. 
انتقي شخصًا تقيًا، واجعله أمين سرك في هذا الأمر.  والجأ إليه لكي تعترف له إذا سقطت، ليساعدك على النهوض.  واعطه الحق أن يسألك في أي وقت عن هذا الأمر، وكن دائمًا أمينًا معه في الإجابة. 
اقرأ الكتب الروحية، وانخرط في خدمة الرب الحقيقية.  وتذكر أنه دائمًا يوجد في المسيح رجاء.

منقول للافادة الروحية و للحماية الاسرية بعمل ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح

و الرب يبارككم


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومتكامل
فعلا هى مشكلة صعبة
أنا من دلوقتى قلقانة وبقول لما دلوقتى بقى الحصول على المواد الاباحية دى سهل كدة
أمال لما هتجوز وأجيب عيال هيبقى زمنهم ازاى
وياترى ازاى هديهم المشورة
ربنا يحمينا ويحمى كل ولاده من الناس دى
شكرا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2009)

*اسم الصليب*
*يارب ارحمنا *
*شكرا اخى العزيز على طرح ها الموضوع الرائع المتكامل *
*واسمحلى بقيمة لانة عن جد حيوى جدا*​


----------



## white rose (26 مايو 2009)

*موضوعك اكتر من ان يوصف ب كلمة رائع او مهم لأنو موضوع بياثر بكل الطبقات

الرب يباركك*


----------



## amselim (27 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لكل من ادرك اهمية الموضوع على الاسرة المسيحية ( الزوج و الزوجة و الاولاد )

و لمزيد من الافادة نرجو التثبيت 

بعد اذن المشرفين 

و الرب يحفظ جميعنا  *


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2009)

المجتمع الي عايشين فيه اغلبوا كده للاسف 
علينا انو ننتبه ونوعي الاشخاص الي بيجنبنا 
ومانتساهل بدية من انفسنا الى اهلننا الى اولادنا بهذا الموضوع 
شكرا لك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع القيم المهم

ربنا يبارك حياتك عم سليم


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

موضوع هاااااااااااام جدا يا عم سليم 

شكرا ليك على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 مايو 2009)

*موضوع اكتر من مهم
ميرسى ليك عليه
ربنا يبارك حيااتك​*


----------



## queen of heart (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لعرضك لهذا الموضوع المهم جدا ف المجتمع المصري
واضيف برده اهم شئ برده الرياضه لانها بتنقي النفس الداخليه وبتصفيها
شكرا جدا ع الموضوع ده


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا amselim
على الموضوع الرائع والهام
ودمت بود​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

الأهتمام الكنسى + الأسرى 
للطفل من الصغر يحفظه ,, مع تتبع أصدقاؤه ورفاقه
موضوعك ممتاذ وجهد كبير شكرااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------

